# Digital Camera for 15K



## vicky (Dec 21, 2010)

Hi guys,

I wanna but a Digi cam
My budget is 15k

I had a look at Sony DSC-H55.

What would be best buy for my budget. 

Regards
Vicky


----------



## sujoyp (Dec 22, 2010)

Get canon sx130IS for 14k...its the best in its class


----------



## vicky (Dec 22, 2010)

thx will check it out


----------

